
Are We Born to Work and Die? A Soul-Crushed Employee Looks for a Way Out - WannaLive
http://wanna.live/are-we-born-to-work-and-die-a-soul-crushed-employee-looks-for-a-way-out/
======
arkades
You have textbook clinical depression. It’s the nature of the illness that you
don’t see it from inside: it’s a warping of the lens you use to observe the
world and yourself. I speak from experience, as a healthcare professional and
as someone that has suffered from it.

Regardless of the merit of your article one way or another, get your ass to a
doctor as soon as possible.

~~~
WannaLive
Highly appreciated.

I understand that it's a big piece to go into all the details, but I also
covered getting professional help. I'll paste the paragraph below:

"Ended up going for half a year and it was concluded that I’m beyond help (I
can’t help myself). Waste of money and wouldn’t recommend if your problem is
not related to self-esteem or childhood trauma. If you know a person that
could understand or give me valuable input, please let me know."

Do you think I should give it one more chance? I feel like at a certain level
I have realistic concerns, but I also understand that I may be cynical because
of the condition...

Thank you

~~~
arkades
Your concerns are realistic. Whether or not you have depression is entirely
orthogonal to whether you are facing real and valid obstacles in your life.
Please don’t take my comment as invalidating your feelings or difficulties.
Depression has a lot more to do with the mental resources you can bring to
bear in dealing with those difficulties.

From what you say, I believe you saw a talk therapist (often a psychologist or
licensed therapist) rather than a medical doctor (psychiatrist). I strongly
suggest you see a medical doctor. No competent psychiatrist will tell you that
you’re beyond help. There are a slew of medications, cognitive therapies, and
other interventions available. It’s a process to find out which combination
may help you, but it’s rare to find someone that can’t achieve some level of
relief.

Also, I thought I read your whole piece, but I guess I blanked on that
passage. Sorry.

~~~
WannaLive
Thank you once again. I'll allocate a budget and give it a try.

Also, I'm really grateful that you went through the whole thing, I understand
it's pretty long, so it means a lot to me.

